# Solved: VMware Server 2 & Ubuntu 10.04



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have good documentation on how to install VMWARE Server on Ubuntu? I am having some issues but I am guessing this is because I am using the installation documentation that is specificly for 9.04.

Hope all is well for everyone, 
Thanks,
Synt4x


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I would be very surprised if the installation has changed between 9.04 and 10.04.

Normally you just run the installer script for vmware and let it handle things. 

What issues are you having?


----------



## Waterscope (May 10, 2010)

Here is a detailed walkthrough ... 
http://hmontoliu.blogspot.com/2010/04/installing-vmware-server-202-in-ubuntu.html
Regards


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Waterscope, thank you very much for this. I will try this tonight after work and let you know the outcome.

Again, thank you!


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Jiml8, I forget the error. But when installing Vmware from start, I get some type of error and it says "Did not install" or something along those lines. I will try what waterscope offered and come back with the outcome.

Thank you for replying and also I apologize it took me this long to get back to you. I have had a lot to do last week.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you so much, it worked using that documentation!!!! Appreciate all the help guys!


----------

